# Disease



## pcris (Jun 12, 2014)

This feral young pigeons have deformed beaks of sores and it is very hungry. He can not grab small seeds. It also has a hole the size of a grain of wheat in the bottom half of the bill in the form of ()  I gave on the windowsill, larger seed of corn, peanuts, wheat, peas and i will give it again. Do you think it will cure the disease? I could help him in any other way?


----------



## pcris (Jun 12, 2014)

Today it ate well from a seed box for almost an hour. He was pleased. But in the end almost all of the bottom of it's beak was loose. Looks like lepra ...  What chances may have to survive?


----------

